# Probleme mit der DVD-Schublade [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab seit geraumer Zeit diverse Probleme mit der Schublade meines DVD-Laufwerks.

Wenn ich draufdrücke, macht er sie halb auf und gleich wieder zu.

Drück ich dann gleich nochmal, bevor er sie zu hat, macht er sie ganz auf. Dann kann ich eine CD oder DVD einlegen.

Drücke ich dann erneut, passiert gar nix. Erst nach ca. 20-30 Sekunden macht er von ganz alleine zu.

Ich verwende keinen expliziten automounter, vermute aber, dass das mit gnome zu tun hat. 

Da hat sich doch irgendwas geändert mit dem automatischen einbinden von so mobilem Zeugs.

Ich verwende dieses Profil : default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome

Neben gnome hab ich noch die üblichen Verdächtigen udev und hal im Verdacht, konnte ihnen bisher aber nichts nachweisen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Was ist denn, wenn du gar kein X startest?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Wir hatten im Nachbarforum vor ein paar Wochen einen Thread wo es sehr ähnliche Probleme mit einem CD Laufwerk gab, die Lösung war dort auf die libata Treiber umzustellen.

Link

----------

## schachti

Vielleicht ein mechanisches Problem? Hast Du mal versucht, die CD/DVD mit eject auszuwerfen?

----------

## tazinblack

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ein mechanisches Problem? Hast Du mal versucht, die CD/DVD mit eject auszuwerfen?

 

Hallo zusammen und erst mal Danke für die Tipps.

Leider bin ich bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen da weiterzumachen. Aber jetzt hab ich noch nen Rechner mit dem selben Problem.

Von da her schließe ich das mechanische Problem aus.

Aber mal na ganz dumme Frage : Wie stelle ich auf die libata Treiber um? Wo wähle ich das im Kernelconfig aus und was muss ich dazu dann rausnehmen?

Nicht dass ich nachher nen Konflikt bekomme.

----------

## Josef.95

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Aber mal na ganz dumme Frage : Wie stelle ich auf die libata Treiber um? Wo wähle ich das im Kernelconfig aus und was muss ich dazu dann rausnehmen?
> 
> Nicht dass ich nachher nen Konflikt bekomme.

  Hmm.., hast du mein verlinkten Thread evtl. gar nicht gelesen  :Confused: 

ist doch alles bestens beschrieben, siehe in diesem Beitrag des Threads

----------

## tazinblack

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Aber mal na ganz dumme Frage : Wie stelle ich auf die libata Treiber um? Wo wähle ich das im Kernelconfig aus und was muss ich dazu dann rausnehmen?
> 
> Nicht dass ich nachher nen Konflikt bekomme.  Hmm.., hast du mein verlinkten Thread evtl. gar nicht gelesen 
> 
> ist doch alles bestens beschrieben, siehe in diesem Beitrag des Threads

 

Sorry, hab ich ehrlich nicht. Bin grad etwas arg Land unter. Wieso wollten die Chefs vor dem Urlaub immer wieder die Welt verrissen haben  :Sad: 

Danke nochmal für den Tipp!

----------

## tazinblack

So, jetzt sitze ich vor der Kiste und hab mal nachgesehen.

Das Problem das ich hab ist, dass ich zwar die Platten an SATA dran hab (sind alle /dev/sdX).

Leider ist mein DVD Brenner nur IDE. Also werde ich das IDE-Zeugs wohl brauchen.

 :Sad: 

Ich vermute aber, das es am hald liegt:

```
ps -ef| grep hald

root      1919  5114  0 07:31 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/sdg (every 2 sec)

root      2105  2079  0 07:46 pts/10   00:00:00 grep --colour=auto hald

102       5113     1  0 Jul12 ?        00:00:03 /usr/sbin/hald --use-syslog --verbose=no

root      5114  5113  0 Jul12 ?        00:00:00 hald-runner

root      5122  5114  0 Jul12 ?        00:00:03 hald-addon-input: Listening on /dev/input/event6 /dev/input/event4 /dev/input/event1 /dev/input/event0

root      5140  5114  0 Jul12 ?        00:00:10 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/sde (every 2 sec)

root      5154  5114  0 Jul12 ?        00:00:09 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/hda (every 2 sec)

root      5158  5114  0 Jul12 ?        00:00:00 /usr/libexec/hald-addon-cpufreq

102       5159  5114  0 Jul12 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-acpi: listening on acpid socket /var/run/acpid.socket
```

```
lsscsi

[0:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      WDC WD800JD-75MS 10.0  /dev/sda 

[1:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      WDC WD800JD-75MS 10.0  /dev/sdb 

[2:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      WDC WD800JD-75MS 10.0  /dev/sdc 

[3:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      WDC WD800JD-75MS 10.0  /dev/sdd 

[4:0:0:0]    disk    TEAC     USB   HS-CF Card 4.00  /dev/sde 

[5:0:0:0]    disk    WD       2500JB External  0108  /dev/sdf 

[14:0:0:0]   disk    Generic  Flash HS-CF      4.44  /dev/sdg
```

Kann ich dem hald nicht sagen, dass er /dev/hda nicht alle 2 Sekunden pollen soll?

Ich versuch mal genau diesen Prozess zu beenden.

----------

## tazinblack

Also nachdem ich jetzt nur diesen Prozess beendet hab

```
root      5154  5114  0 Jul12 ?        00:00:09 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/hda (every 2 sec) 
```

ändert das leider auch nix.

Sieht mir doch stark danach aus https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=582014

----------

## tazinblack

Wenn ich xdm und damit gnome anhalte und nur auf der Console angemeldet bin besteht das Problem auch.

Also liegt wohl nicht an gnome.

Leider ändert das auch nix, wenn ich den hald komplett anhalte.

Liegt wohl doch am IDE Zeugs oder am Gerät

----------

## tazinblack

... ich hab jetzt mal in den Kernel geschaut und festgestellt, das ich sowohl das alte IDE-Zeugs als auch das parallel ATA Zeugs drin hab.

Jetzt hab ich mal eben den Kernel ohne das alte Zeugs gebaut und siehe da alles wie es sein sollte.

Also ich nehm alles zurück. Du hattest recht mit libata.  :Smile: 

Jetzt hab ich es auch verstanden.

Danke für die Tipps!

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima...

Off-Topic

Noch kurz zu deinem:  *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Kann ich dem hald nicht sagen, dass er /dev/hda nicht alle 2 Sekunden pollen soll?

  doch das kannst du, es sollte zb mit 

```
# hal-disable-polling --device /dev/cdrom
```

 klappen.

Aber: beachte das dein System bzw HAL es dann nicht mehr mitbekommt wenn eine CD eingelegt oder gewechselt wird!

also kein Popup Fenster, kein automount oder sonstige Aktionen würden mehr ausgelöst da hal ein Mediumwechsel gar nicht mehr mitbekommt

Sprich, es würde gar nichts mehr passieren, also bitte Vorsicht mit solchen Deaktivierungen!

Ein manuelles mounten auf der Shell ist natürlich aber dennoch nach wie vor möglich.

Das polling lässt sich mit 

```
# hal-disable-polling --enable-polling --device /dev/cdrom
```

 wieder aktivieren.

----------

